# Captain Cook's Cottage, Melbourne



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Below is a photo from Channel 9 Melbourne of Captain Cooks' Cottage in Fitzroy Gardens, Melbourne.

The cottage belonged to Captain Cook's father and was removed from Great Ayton, N. Yorks, in 1934 and rebuilt in Melbourne. Many SN members will have visited it, I'm sure. 

January 26th is "Australia Day", marking the arrival of the First Fleet in 1788. Some of the non-contributing members of Australian society don't like the idea of "Australia Day" and seem to think it's a good idea to vandalise a building that actually has nothing to do with Australia Day.

John T


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

John, we have a shortage of agricultural housing in North Yorkshire so can we have it back please??

Lieutenant Cooks Mother & Father were married at St. Peter ad Vincula Church in Thornaby on Tees and my nephew has just bought the house next to it, John.

geoff


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Nice looking cottage John, thanks for posting.


----------



## oilkinger (Dec 17, 2008)

Some years ago a group of American tourists were visiting Captain Cooke's cottage, here in Melbourne, and one of our newspaper reporters happened to be there at the time to hear this comment from a woman at the top of the stairs to her husband below ; "Harvey - come up here and have a look at the beautiful view Captain Cook had from his bedroom window." Priceless.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

John, one of the former BBC Tees announcers is now based in Perth and was on here today about this subject...apparently they are doing something similar on Botany Bay too

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Geoff, I didn't hear about Botany, will look it up. I sent the report about the cottage to the Evening Gazette.

John T


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Gazette tonight JOhn..........it shows same picture and Twitterfeed ( whatever that is) from a Melbourne TV station


News Teesside News

By Laura Woodcock Comments
Cottage of celebrated Teesside Captain James Cook vandalised in Australia
24 Jan 2014 12:54
Cottage was built in Great Ayton but moved to Melbourne's Fitzroy Gardens and is said to have been vandalised on Thursday night

Share on printShare on email

The cottage of celebrated Teesside Captain James Cook has reportedly been vandalised.

Captain Cook’s cottage, built in Great Ayton but moved to Melbourne’s Fitzroy Gardens, Australia, is said to have been vandalised on Thursday night, with the words “26th Jan Australia's shame” spraypainted across on the building.

Captain Cook was born in Marton, Middlesbrough, on October 27 1728, and grew up in Great Ayton before becoming one of the most famous maritime explorers of the 18th Century.

He was the first to map Newfoundland prior to making three voyages to the Pacific Ocean.

There he achieved the first European contact with the eastern coastline of Australia and the Hawaiian Islands as well as the first recorded cir***navigation of New Zealand.

The cottage was constructed in 1755 in Great Ayton.

In 1933 the owner of the cottage decided to sell it with a condition of sale that the building remain in England but later an Australian bid of £800 was accepted and it was deconstructed brick by brick and shipped.

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

That might have been mine, Geoff. I received a reply from the Gazette.

As far as I know, nobody has claimed responsibility for the damage. There are "Activists" who refer to Australia Day as "Invasion Day". 

My brother-in-law was thrilled to visit the cottage a couple of years ago because his father was involved in its dismantling and transport back in the '30s. A monument made of stone from Point Hicks (Cook's first landfall in Australia) stands at the former location of the cottage in Great Ayton.

John T


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Erimus said:


> John, we have a shortage of agricultural housing in North Yorkshire so can we have it back please??
> 
> Lieutenant Cooks Mother & Father were married at St. Peter ad Vincula Church in Thornaby on Tees and my nephew has just bought the house next to it, John.
> 
> geoff


Not the one with the Sun Dial on the wall?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

No that is Sundial Cottage which is the only other Grade 2 Listed Building in Thornaby...on market now, unless recentky sold, for £124,900..........

geoff

p.s Apparently the church in Captain Cooks Mothers Day was dedicated to St.Mary Magdalene..not St.Peter in Chains as now...


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a mate who lives in Brisbane Crescent, I understood the Cottage (Dari Taylors former residence) was up for sale which was the reason I asked the question. Your relative might find a cannonball in her garden when they turn it over.(LOL)


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

I would like to ask these people what they want. Would they like us all to leave and take all our infra structure with us. Somehow I don't think so.


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

Of course Cook's father was Scottish which of course means he can claim that heritage which turned him into a world wide explorer.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I have just cruised my airship over the area to find a delightful looking spot.
The price mentioned for Sundial cottage, $NZ 250000-00' sounds very cheap, especially seeing that near the green and close by the river.

Bob


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Sundial Cottage built 1621

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sister Eleff said:


> I would like to ask these people what they want. Would they like us all to leave and take all our infra structure with us. Somehow I don't think so.


Don't get me started, Sister!

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

NZSCOTTY said:


> Of course Cook's father was Scottish which of course means he can claim that heritage which turned him into a world wide explorer.


Was he the first person to utter the immortal words: "See you, Jimmy"?

James Cook's Dad is buried at St Germain's, overlooking the sea, at Redcar. After independence you should campaign for return of his bones.

John T


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

spongebob said:


> I have just cruised my airship over the area to find a delightful looking spot.
> The price mentioned for Sundial cottage, $NZ 250000-00' sounds very cheap, especially seeing that near the green and close by the river.
> 
> Bob


It is indeed a nice spot Bob, however, some of the properties have very restricted access which means you cannot get a furniture van up to the houses/bungalows this means hauling the furniture up the lane(EEK).
For those from the Commonwealth, Cook's former school at Great Ayton is a good place to visit.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

chadburn said:


> It is indeed a nice spot Bob, however, some of the properties have very restricted access which means you cannot get a furniture van up to the houses/bungalows this means hauling the furniture up the lane(EEK).
> For those from the Commonwealth, Cook's former school at Great Ayton is a good place to visit.


We also have a James Cook Museum in Stewarts Park, Marton but it isn't open every day because of cutbacks........ring first.

geoff


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> Was he the first person to utter the immortal words: "See you, Jimmy"?
> 
> James Cook's Dad is buried at St Germain's, overlooking the sea, at Redcar. After independence you should campaign for return of his bones.
> 
> John T


Was it not "two pints o heavy - Jimmy"?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

NZScotty, this may be of interest. A photograph I took a few years back of Cook Sr's grave in Redcar. The grave was unmarked until the Robinson family placed a commemoration to their son who was lost at sea in 1904.

John T


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for that interesting grave stone. Maybe time someone tidied it up


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I have not seen that gravestone,I knew it existed.

Geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Erimus said:


> I have not seen that gravestone,I knew it existed.
> 
> Geoff


St Germain's is officially in Marske although it's stuck to the end of Redcar seafront. Not used anymore.

John T


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I know or knew it well as a workmate of my Fathers lived down the Lane there and wrote poetry when I was small ( an eternity ago)........

geoff


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day trotterdotpom,sm26jan,#1,23:17 re:captain cook's cottage,melbourne.it is a sad day when we let the bastards get away with defacing our history.we ow them nothing.they receive far to much from the goverment.thank you for posting,regards ben27.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I agree, Ben.

John T


----------

